# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ایا تجربی بهتره یا هنر

## Gartal

سلام دوستان

من کنکور هنر رو بهتر از تجربی زدم ایا تجربی بهتره یا هنر؟

اگه هنر بهتره باید چیکار کنم ؟دیپلم محدد بگیرم یا........؟

خلاصه بازار کار رشته هاش چطوره

ممنون

----------


## Maximus

من کلی میگم رشته های هنر فقط عشق و علاقه و ذوق هستش ......درآمد یا بازارکار به اون صورت نیست یا اصلا وجود نداره .....
رشته بگو تا بهت توضیح بدم

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من کنکور هنر رو بهتر از تجربی زدم ایا تجربی بهتره یا هنر؟
> 
> اگه هنر بهتره باید چیکار کنم ؟دیپلم محدد بگیرم یا........؟
> 
> خلاصه بازار کار رشته هاش چطوره
> 
> ممنون


با علاقه ات پیش برو
به هر رشته ای که علاقه داری با تحقیق البته
که مجبور نشی انصراف بدی بعدا

----------


## Gartal

سلام ممنون از دوستانم

والا به همه چی علاقه دارم

پزشکی داروسازیهوشبری بازیگری عکاسی

اما مهم برا من پوله
عکاسی و بازیگری چطورن؟

من عمومیای هنر بالای 70 زدم

----------


## na3r!n

هنر ک کار نداره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Gartal

پس تجربی بهتر تره اخه اس ام اس اومده بود فلان قدر باید واریز کنی واس امتحان عملی هاش

----------


## sapeadar

up

----------


## ikonkuri

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من کنکور هنر رو بهتر از تجربی زدم ایا تجربی بهتره یا هنر؟
> 
> اگه هنر بهتره باید چیکار کنم ؟دیپلم محدد بگیرم یا........؟
> 
> خلاصه بازار کار رشته هاش چطوره
> 
> ممنون


اگه هنر بهتره باید چیکار کنم ؟دیپلم محدد بگیرم یا........؟
اصلا و به هیچ وجه اینا مهم نیس
مهم علاقه اس
الان دختر عمو  درسش خوب نبود رف هنر و الان نقاشی چمرانه
و هر نمایشگاهی که میذارن 2-3 میلیون درمیاره در ماهم حداقل 2-3 نمایشگاه میذارن
والن حقوقی ک اون در میارهه با منی که تو بیمارستانم زمین تا هوا فرق میکنه
برو تو ی رشته ک علاقه داری
به قول معلم شیمیمون که میگف : اگه دزدم میشی آفتابه دزد نشو، شاهدزد باش
هرچی میری زرنگش باشی پول پارو میکنی

----------


## Sara prs

شانس قبولیت تو کنکور هنر دوبرابر تجربیه.

----------


## Sara prs

> هنر ک کار نداره


چرا اگه انیمیشن و ... بخونه واقعا عالیه...

----------


## tala joon

تجربی اگه بخونی بهتره

----------

